# SD Hail Storm.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This pic is floating around of a recent hailstorm in Oneida, South Dakota.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Seen some pics from Burke SD it pretty much got wiped out.School was demolished.Didnt here if tornado or just high winds but has some hail larger then baseballs.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Ouch!

Ralph


----------

